# DNP, CLEN & T3



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

Whats your guys thoughts on this cycle?

would you advise against it lower or increase dosage etc etc.

*10 Week Cycle*

*DNP (RX)*

250mg /day 1-3

500mg /day 4-14

*T3 (Pharma) / Clenbutab 50 (Wildcat)*

6 weeks (T3 for the full 6 weeks, Clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off) @ dosage can tolerate

*DNP (RX)*

500mg /day for the last 2 weeks

*Fasted cardio in the morning*

*Keep diet in check*


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Why are you running anything over 250mg???

is this your first cycle?

have you used DNP or clen before?

why are you adding clen?

what is your diet going to be like?

good luck with fasted cardio on 500mg DNP @!!!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Also did you not want to run T3 with your DNP?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Depends how sensitive you are to DNP. I wouldn't plan, just see how you feel.

I don't think you need Clen, if running DNP and T3, overkill. Plus cramping could be a massive issue.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Unless you've already used DNP (and more specifically that brand) I don't think you can plan on upping your dose in advance.

Less drugs and more attention to diet and exercise if I'm honest.


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

MunchieBites said:


> Why are you running anything over 250mg???
> 
> is this your first cycle?
> 
> ...


*Why are you running anything over 250mg???*

My last cycle of DNP a few years ago was more effective at 500mg a day (I do admit that it could have been bad batch) so am going to see how I go and play it by how I feel so may not even go above 250 day, The cycle is not set in stone just a guide as I know that things can change all the time

*is this your first cycle?*

NO

*have you used DNP or clen before?*

I have used DNP and Clen Before

*why are you adding clen?*

I only really want to run DNP for 2 weeks at a time this is why I wanted to do the cycle the way I have put in the original post

run dnp for 2 weeks then do a T3 /Clen cycle then another 2 week cycle of DNP

I have even been recommended to run dnp and clen at the same time, few people I know and have spoke to have had some great results from this

*what is your diet going to be like?*

My diet is all in check and will be doing 700 cal deficit

*good luck with fasted cardio on 500mg DNP @!!!!*

Like said above the cycle and doses are not set in stone


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

Brook877 said:


> Unless you've already used DNP (and more specifically that brand) I don't think you can plan on upping your dose in advance.
> 
> Less drugs and more attention to diet and exercise if I'm honest.


I have used DNP before and nothing is set in stone the cycle is just an idea and things can change at any moment in time


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

I would love to use Hacks but nobody in uk has any or the sources I use do not other wise would have been hacks without a doubt


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

MissMartinez said:


> Rx is pretty weak compared to hacks, 2 rx would maybe just about be equivalent to 1 hacks


I would love to use Hacks but nobody in UK has any or the sources I use do not other wise would have been hacks without a doubt


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

MissMartinez said:


> you wouldn't be using 500mg hacks guranteed


Def not on hacks :thumb


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Kian1980 said:


> *Why are you running anything over 250mg???*
> 
> My last cycle of DNP a few years ago was more effective at 500mg a day (I do admit that it could have been bad batch) so am going to see how I go and play it by how I feel so may not even go above 250 day, The cycle is not set in stone just a guide as I know that things can change all the time
> 
> ...


well if you know the brand dosage then fair enough. I think personally long (ish) DNP cycles have better effects (and after week 3 you don't notice the heat)

i still ill wouldnt sandwich clen like that though, I don't really like the stuff anyway and if you are going to do two two week DNP cycles why not just try and push for a three or four week 250mg?

i take 50mcg non pharma or 25mcg pharma T3 with my DNP, mainly to combat lethargy.

Are you running any supps (vit C etc?) I normally chew on some berocca during the day

i had some DH left over so on week two of my cycle and I'm feeling the heat! Going to do a 5 weeker.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> you wouldn't be using 500mg hacks guranteed


I honestly don't know how people could I'm literally in a pool of sweat on 250


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

MunchieBites said:


> well if you know the brand dosage then fair enough. I think personally long (ish) DNP cycles have better effects (and after week 3 you don't notice the heat)
> 
> i still ill wouldnt sandwich clen like that though, I don't really like the stuff anyway and if you are going to do two two week DNP cycles why not just try and push for a three or four week 250mg?
> 
> ...


Will be taking sups

Vit C - 3000mg

Vit E - 800iu

ALA (Alpha Lipoic Acid)- 1200mg

Glycerol - 3x15ml

My water intake I try for 4-5 Litres day

Might go for a longer DNP /T3 Cycle instead as suggested, the RX are ok but they are weak, don't know of any other brands of DNP that are good.

DNP is difficult to keep up with and also sources that do it.

Any recommendations on whats the best DNP out there at the moment that are dosed good not weak?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Kian1980 said:


> Will be taking sups
> 
> Vit C - 3000mg
> 
> ...


seen a few links for BRL/wildcat labs, have run them before and can say it's gtg, not as strong as DH but strong enough to feel. The only thing I would say on them is that each cap wasn't a balanced dose? So one 200mg cap could do nothing, but another could blow your socks off, which I guess could be dangerous if you were venturing into 500mg territory?

supps look good, sugar free jelly gets me through also at 7kcal a pot

Try a long DNP cycle, honestly after week 3 you don't notice the heat at all- you could then run your clen a few weeks after to get rid of the last few lbs?


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

MunchieBites said:


> seen a few links for BRL/wildcat labs, have run them before and can say it's gtg, not as strong as DH but strong enough to feel. The only thing I would say on them is that each cap wasn't a balanced dose? So one 200mg cap could do nothing, but another could blow your socks off, which I guess could be dangerous if you were venturing into 500mg territory?
> 
> supps look good, sugar free jelly gets me through also at 7kcal a pot
> 
> Try a long DNP cycle, honestly after week 3 you don't notice the heat at all- you could then run your clen a few weeks after to get rid of the last few lbs?


Thanks 

If I don't know the brand as not used before I would keep at a low dose and go no more than 200 if dosed at 200 tab and 250 if dosed at 125 tab or 250 tab


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Kian1980 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you do run it consider a journal- be good to see your progress/egg each other on through the heat!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I find that DNP works better for me at lower doses, @500mg I was too hot to train properly where as 250mg was perfect


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have also considered running SIBUTRAMINE alongside anybody have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

> I have also considered running SIBUTRAMINE alongside anybody have any thoughts on this?


"Sibutramine is no longer available in the U.S. The manufacturer has decided to stop producing sibutramine based on information from a recent clinical study. In this study, people taking sibutramine had an increased risk of cardiovascular events such as heart attack and stroke. If you are currently taking sibutramine, you should stop taking this medication and call your doctor to discuss switching to another treatment for weight loss or maintenance of weight loss."

I'd avoid it if i were you, a friend of mine had really bad palpitations on it. At least with DNP there are no proven deadly side effects in moderation apart from cataracts and turning the same colour as Homer Simpson.

p.s 500mg isn't moderation unless it's snowing and your heating is turned off


----------



## yomstf (Jun 18, 2014)

Xaos said:


> "Sibutramine is no longer available in the U.S. The manufacturer has decided to stop producing sibutramine based on information from a recent clinical study. In this study, people taking sibutramine had an increased risk of cardiovascular events such as heart attack and stroke. If you are currently taking sibutramine, you should stop taking this medication and call your doctor to discuss switching to another treatment for weight loss or maintenance of weight loss."
> 
> I'd avoid it if i were you, a friend of mine had really bad palpitations on it. At least with DNP there are no proven deadly side effects in moderation apart from cataracts and turning the same colour as Homer Simpson.
> 
> p.s 500mg isn't moderation unless it's snowing and your heating is turned off


Really? DNP have not deadly side effects? <_<


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

> Really? DNP have not deadly side effects? <_<


In Moderate doses eg 125mg-250mg it's actually safer than Ephedrine as it doesn't effect your heart-rate, it simply throws off calories as heat based ATP chemical energy. I have actually had an effect that felt deadly but then again i did fronntload 4x 200mg tabs which was stupid. I actually ended up nearly naked in the snow breathing like a fish out of water lol.


----------

